# Are there frame differences...



## jzm (Jun 7, 2007)

between a CR1 pro and the Contessa CR1 pro, aside from the female designation of the latter. The reason I'm asking is that based on the geometry data in the Scott website, the size 52 of either frame have exactly the same figures. 
I may be able to get my hands on a Contessa CR1 pro frameset and with a little paint job, I should be able to make it look like the "male" version of the CR1. Unless, of course, I am missing something with regard the the "female-specificness" of the Contessa frame. 
Any thoughts, comments?
Thanks!


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not sure on this particular bike, but generally female specific versions of a bike don't have any differences in geometry if it's the same size and type (for instance, my wife and I have cannondale synapses - 48cm version frame geometry is exactly the same)

Usually it's designated female specific for:
1. Smaller handlebars
2. Short reach shifters
3. Seat
4. Possibly a shorter stem

If you're looking at just a frameset, I doubt there's a difference.


----------



## jzm (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for the reply!


----------

